# Name für einen Hund ;D



## Rußler (4. April 2010)

Huhu Leute - hat zwar garnichts mit WoW oder allgemein MMO's zu tun, aber wozu gibt es schon das "Gott und die Welt" Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie der Themenname schon sagt, suche ich einen Namen für einen weiblichen Hund mit "K". Der kleine Welpe wird bald bei mir einziehn, aber hat noch keinen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was fällt euch so ein? - Der Name sollte am besten aus 2 Silben bestehen, und gut zu rufen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2010)

Kira

So heißt der Hund von einem meiner Kumpels.

2Silbig und leicht zu rufen.


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2010)

Wall-E ;p


----------



## MasterXoX (4. April 2010)

Kalle! Achso weiblich...


Kerstin
Kira
Karin
Kim
Kimi
Karla
Katrin
Kelly
Killy
Kiri
Keryn
.... ^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. April 2010)

Wieso muss er denn mit K anfangen?


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2010)

Wie währs mit 

Katze


----------



## marion9394 (4. April 2010)

kimba


----------



## Kremlin (4. April 2010)

Kremlin.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (4. April 2010)

Kakadu, Koks, Knusperle, Klausi, Kokain alles schöne Namen für dein Weiberl


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. April 2010)

Karies ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2010)

Ich bin für Keisha.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2010)

Karcha(roth)

*fg*

Edit:
"Kärchi" ^^


----------



## Tikume (4. April 2010)

Koom


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. April 2010)

Kdenkdirdennamenselberaus...
oder Kwirsindnichtdu
oder Kselberdenkenschadetnicht

man da fällt mir echt viel ein...


----------



## Ol@f (4. April 2010)

Kuba


----------



## MasterXoX (4. April 2010)

Kacke
Köter
Kolumbus
Kreisch
Kot
Kampi


----------



## Manoroth (4. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin für Keisha.



da hätte lachi freude dran^^


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da hätte lachi freude dran^^



Das war doch gar nicht auf Lachi bezogen *murmel*


----------



## Redryujin (4. April 2010)

Mir bleibt wohl keine andere Wahl als die komplette Liste abzuschreiben, na dann auf ans Werk.

Kaba, Kabora, Kadi, Kahlúa, Kaira, Kaja, Kaje, Kala, Kaleidoscope (komischer Hundename), Kalena, Kalila, Kalina, Kaline, Kalinka, Kalla, Kalliope, Kama, Kamara, Kamaria, Kamila, Kamill, Kamilla, Kamina, Kandia, Kandida, Kandra, Kanessa, Kanja, Kannia, Kanta, Kanya, Kara, Karen, Karia, Karin, Karina, Karla, Karma, Karo, Karol, Karola, Karoll, Karoly, Karyline, Kassandra (der gefällt mir), Kassia, Kassiopeia, Katara, Kate, Käthe, Kathi, Kathinka, Kathy, Kähty, Kati, Katia, Katie, Katila, Katina, Katinka, Katja, Katjes, Katka, Katra, Katrin, Katrina, Katty, Kaya, Kea, Keelay (gesprochen Kilay), Keksi, Kellie, Kelly, Kelsi, Kendra, Kenya, Keri, Kerie, Kerry, Kesshia, Kess, Kessedy, Kessi, Kessie, Kessy, Ketty, Ketura, Keya, Kia, Kiana, Kiara, Kiba, Kichi, Kicki, Kiki, Killi, Kim, Kimba, Kimberley, Kimmy, Kinka, Kinte, Kioma, Kira, Kiri, Kirsa, Kirsten, Kisha, Kishu, Kismet, Kiss, Kiss me, Kisses, Kita, Kitana, Kithay, Kitty, Kiwa, Kiwi, Klara, Klärchen, Klarissa, Klea, Kleo, Kleopatra, Knöpfchen, Knospe, Koala, Koda, Kokett, Koko, Kolja, Komtess, Komtesse, Kona, Konda, Konny, Kontessa, Kora, Koralle, Korea, Korinna, Korrie, Korta, Krissy, Krista, Kröte, Kryptonite, Kuki, Kulka, Kuluma, Kuma, Kuna, Kunda, Küra, Kurna, Kuschie, Kyla, Kylie, Kyra, Kyrill, Kysa, Kimani, Kuba, Kascha, Kirke, Kore, Kosma, Kebse, Kali, Kosy, Kyrah

Das waren alle Namen die unter K bei weibliche Hundenahmen drinstanden. Ein paar Namen finde ich wirklich seltsam aber mein Favorit wäre

KASSANDRA


----------



## Rußler (4. April 2010)

Danke für Eure Ideen. Besonderer Dank geht an Redryujin ;D sehr einfallsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (4. April 2010)

Darf ich den Thread missbrauchen um nach Katzennamen für meine 4 Katzenbabys zu erhalten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eines heißt schon Captain Black.

Und ein Name mit K, hmm, ich bin für Kira.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Darf ich den Thread missbrauchen um nach Katzennamen für meine 4 Katzenbabys zu erhalten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie wärs mit Captain Falcon, Captain America und Captain Planet?


----------



## Deathstyle (5. April 2010)

Kuchen, Karton!


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2010)

Karazhan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne spaß.

Karlo find ich gut.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. April 2010)

Kacktöle
Keinohrhund
Klugscheisser
Kaspervieh
Kickandie
Kotmaschiene
Katzenkiller
Krasserköter
Kissofsabber


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. April 2010)

Kui. So heißt ein Charakter in meiner Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Wieso muss er denn mit K anfangen?



Wahrscheinlich weil der Hund aus dem K Wurf ist.


Der erste Wurf eines Hundes ist der A Wurf, der zweite der B Wurf und so weiter. Naja und meistens ist es Tradition dem Hund einen Namen mit dem Jeweiligen Wurfsbuchstaben zu geben.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. April 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil der Hund aus dem K Wurf ist.
> 
> 
> Der erste Wurf eines Hundes ist der A Wurf, der zweite der B Wurf und so weiter. Naja und meistens ist es Tradition dem Hund einen Namen mit dem Jeweiligen Wurfsbuchstaben zu geben.



Nenn sie Kangrim!


----------



## MasterXoX (5. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Darf ich den Thread missbrauchen um nach Katzennamen für meine 4 Katzenbabys zu erhalten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ah.....oder du nennst den einen Captain Capslock und die anderen Shiftcrew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder du nennst die anderen drei Mozilla, Firefox und Explorer^^

"Ey Mozilla lass Explorer in Ruhe!!"


----------



## Lyua (5. April 2010)

ich bin für Omelett oder Joke


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> ich bin für Omelett oder Joke



beides mit mit k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kirby ist auch geil


----------



## Kremlin (5. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Darf ich den Thread missbrauchen um nach Katzennamen für meine 4 Katzenbabys zu erhalten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Cpt. Kremlin.

Kannst auch gerne Abwandlungen nehmen z.B "Cpt. Kremlina" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (5. April 2010)

ok dann Kira oder Kiki


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. April 2010)

Karlottaviktualia
Kalterhund (omnomnomnom!)
Kaninchen
Kantine
Korrosion
Kannibalin
Kotfabrike
Kleinvieh
Karottenlaub
K-nine (O.o)
Katharinastrophe
Kalamari
Katamari
Konsumgesellschaft
Agent K.
Kümmelfritze
Kaltwirds ( Komm kuscheln, Kaltwirds!)
Kaliningrad
Kaa
Klarinetta
Kumarinda
Kumara
Kamelhaar
Kumpelblase
Karma
Knightdeath
Krümelmonsterette
Krankheit
Kampfratte ( wenn das Tier besonders klein ist)
Krücke
Katze
Krill
Kataklysmia
Keinpatchday
Kackdanichthinbitte
Krautroullade
Kosmologia
Kosma
Kosima
Karmesi(e)a
Kumpalumpa
Katilette
Kara-Zahn
Kompatibilitätsmodus
Kompletten Editor benutzen
Kaufrausch
Kalteküche

Fallen mir mit sicherheit noch ein paar ein aber da wird bei mir schon das richtige dabei sein.

Danke Bitte


----------



## Reflox (5. April 2010)

Kaddi,
Kira,
Kolrasisasz ne warte der war ja männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Khemri
Kira
Kiara
Kora
Keke
Karo
Kioro
.....


----------



## Shaila (5. April 2010)

Bei mir muss es nichts mit Captain sein, Captain Black ist was Spezielles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. April 2010)

ich bleibe bei Kui!^^

verwechselt sich nicht leicht mit normalen Wörtern, das ist bei Tieren wichtig. So viel habe ich über dressur gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Darf ich den Thread missbrauchen um nach Katzennamen für meine 4 Katzenbabys zu erhalten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann wär ich für Captain Jack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entweder kennst Du Dich mit dem Sound der 90er aus und kennst Captain Jack oder aber Du kennst ihn nicht und verweist auf Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Nenn eine Katze Natascha und den Kater Wolfgang....


----------



## Potpotom (14. April 2010)

"kommendlichher"

Da sparst dann gleich etwas Zeit beim rufen...


----------



## Bitialis (14. April 2010)

Kümmelbirne, Krawallmacherin, Knochenverheererin, Knutine, Kurtine

Nenn den Hund Yara und alles ist schön !!!!!!!


----------



## Lungodan (14. April 2010)

Wie wärs mit Karl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (14. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Nenn eine Katze Natascha und den Kater Wolfgang....



Wie geschmacklos ist das denn...

Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (15. April 2010)

Kasiopea


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin für Keisha.





Razyl schrieb:


> Das war doch gar nicht auf Lachi bezogen *murmel*



frechheit! :<


----------



## Lyua (20. April 2010)

Kinami


----------

